# Cooler Recommendations



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

I had a prospector 103 in my 130R. It was snug but worked really well. Great cooler, I'd try to fit that thing in there.


----------



## EddyLineRafter (Jul 26, 2021)

theusualsuspect said:


> I had a prospector 103 in my 130R. It was snug but worked really well. Great cooler, I'd try to fit that thing in there.


I second the canyon 103 I have one in my 14 6 DD and couldn’t be happier!


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Have they fixed the latches?


----------



## Eddiefence (Feb 12, 2019)

I have a 143R, and I use a 100qt Grizzly. It does well. I’ve fit a 125qt in the frame as well. I would recommend something in the 100+ range. Go as big as possible if the main use is multi day trips.


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

I have a 143D. I have both a Canyon Prospector 103 and a Lifetime 115 qt cooler from Walmart.com. Honestly they both fit snug but work(and hold ice nearly as long as each other) I’m not stoked on the sitting height above the tubes given the profile (shallow depth from top of tubes to floor) of the 143D. I’m having a dry box made to be much lower. 

The 143D is a wonderful rowing boat, but some care really needs to be given so that your sitting heights are as low as possible. Since the picture, my rowing bay is now a drop bag/table/pad so that it’s not such a “ejector seat” sitting on a tall cooler or dry box.


----------



## Acheron (Apr 5, 2021)

I went with a Grizzly cooler, partially based on feedback on this forum, and could not be happier. It's very well made and keeps ice forever, made in USA at a fraction of the cost of popular brands.


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

Did you powdercoat those frame parts yourself?




Norcalcoastie said:


> View attachment 74389
> 
> View attachment 74388
> 
> ...


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

John_in_Loveland said:


> Did you powdercoat those frame parts yourself?


I did not do it myself - NW Wheel and Tire in Bend OR, stripped and powder coated those frame pieces for ~$250. With a textured finish, the color selection there was limited, but the black isn’t to bad. That frame was an older one that was super faded from UV and got rub marks all over its former boat. Having it stripped and powder coated before resizing it, and placing it on another boat has made life so much better. I also replaced the NRS end caps as the old ones literally were magic markers that rubbed black streaks on everything they touched. 

I really like the 143D for paddle rafting and as a lighter duty multiday boat. You can put a 38 inch cooler (around 100qts) but man that boat gets loaded quickly with those diminished tubes


----------



## Achilles Man (Feb 17, 2021)

Get yourself a Cordova cooler. I'm not sure what your dimensions are - but the coolers themselves are great and when I bought mine last year they didnt seem to be AS expensive as the Yeti or Canyon's, etc etc.

*I am not affiliated with Cordova or know anyone who is - just a happy owner of one of their coolers.


----------



## VanHalli (May 5, 2020)

Whitewater Worthy Equip said:


> Have they fixed the latches?


I grabbed 3 replacement latches for mine this winter after I snapped all 3 last summer (shocker) and they seem beefed up. We'll see how they hold up. A buddy with the same cooler just said "fuck it" and attached 3 dry box latches he had lying around, seemed to do the trick.


----------



## Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

I run a Engel 123qt in my 14' RMR... Super happy with it, and easy to get replacement parts. I have a yeti as well, but don't particularly care for the fit in my rig... no difference IMO with ice retention, but there is a difference in price (Engel being a cheaper buy). Both Yeti and Engel though cause you to have to add slings or drop bags for rigging. The Canyon Coolers sit nicely on frame rails if you can find a dimension in their product line that you like...


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

Whitewater Worthy Equip said:


> Have they fixed the latches?


Canyon Prospector latch problems? 

Canyon coolers addressed exactly this earlier this winter... Didn't you sit at home and read only the buzz for the past couple of months? If not you must have better things to do with your time.



Canyon Coolers said:


> We have subtly beefed up the thickness of the latch and have improved the TPE material as well.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Is there room to get a finger under the latch with the cooler sitting directly on the cross bar?


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

Whitewater Worthy Equip said:


> Is there room to get a finger under the latch with the cooler sitting directly on the cross bar?


I have this exact problem with my Prospector. I can barely get a finger tip between the latch and cross bar. I think I’m going to drill a very small hole in the latch handle and attach a lanyard to pull from. I love my Canyon coolers, but that flush handle has its drawbacks. Nothings perfect I guess


----------



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

Norcalcoastie said:


> I have this exact problem with my Prospector. I can barely get a finger tip between the latch and cross bar. I think I’m going to drill a very small hole in the latch handle and attach a lanyard to pull from. I love my Canyon coolers, but that flush handle has its drawbacks. Nothings perfect I guess


 Yes. Drill the small hole through the thickest part of the latch .and run some P cord through it.


----------



## redrocks25 (May 21, 2020)

Canyon Coolers said:


> Yes. Drill the small hole through the thickest part of the latch .and run some P cord through it.


There are also a few threads about ways to raise the cooler a touch to create room to get to the latches…


----------



## redrocks25 (May 21, 2020)

John_in_Loveland said:


> Did you powdercoat those frame parts yourself?


Talk to Edgar at Powder Coating Specialties in Golden.+1 (303) 278-0406

did, in my opinion, fantastic work powder coating my frame and drybox. $475. He also coated my captains chair, stern mount, and several pieces of tubing and multiple fittings not pictured here. This is a textured finish as well for grip and matte.


----------



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

redrocks25 said:


> There are also a few threads about ways to raise the cooler a touch to create room to get to the latches…


Yes, I think we have a fit kit online now too, but its just strips the self stick aquatraction padding.


----------



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

redrocks25 said:


> Talk to Edgar at Powder Coating Specialties in Golden.+1 (303) 278-0406
> 
> did, in my opinion, fantastic work powder coating my frame and drybox. $475. He also coated my captains chair, stern mount, and several pieces of tubing and multiple fittings not pictured here. This is a textured finish as well for grip and matte.
> 
> ...


We would love to get some pictures of your boat-cooler setup on the water one day. Looks great


----------



## redrocks25 (May 21, 2020)

Canyon Coolers said:


> We would love to get some pictures of your boat-cooler setup on the water one day. Looks great


Will do. Also note Meaghan at Good Vibes made the drop bag for the CC day cooler in the pic. Big shout out


----------



## mountain boy (Aug 20, 2021)

Norcalcoastie said:


> I did not do it myself - NW Wheel and Tire in Bend OR, stripped and powder coated those frame pieces for ~$250. With a textured finish, the color selection there was limited, but the black isn’t to bad. That frame was an older one that was super faded from UV and got rub marks all over its former boat. Having it stripped and powder coated before resizing it, and placing it on another boat has made life so much better. I also replaced the NRS end caps as the old ones literally were magic markers that rubbed black streaks on everything they touched.
> 
> I really like the 143D for paddle rafting and as a lighter duty multiday boat. You can put a 38 inch cooler (around 100qts) but man that boat gets loaded quickly with those diminished tubes


If you be barefootin' stepping around in yr boat .. that black frame is going to burn yr foot if you are on the Snake or the Salmon in July or August. It looks great but is going to be a hazard when it gets hot. It will be too hot to touch.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Hey what's that blue square thingy in your rowing bay that's lashed all over with black strap? Lol. Cool boats- I gotta say to first dude your garage organization is awesome. So is your boat! I need to organize mine BAD


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Hey what's that blue square thingy in your rowing bay that's lashed all over with black strap? Lol. Cool boats- I gotta say to first dude your garage organization is awesome. So is your boat! I need to organize mine BAD


That’s another canyon cooler.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Holly crap your dialed in!! Do you have a martini set up going in there?


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

What color powder?


redrocks25 said:


> Talk to Edgar at Powder Coating Specialties in Golden.+1 (303) 278-0406
> 
> did, in my opinion, fantastic work powder coating my frame and drybox. $475. He also coated my captains chair, stern mount, and several pieces of tubing and multiple fittings not pictured here. This is a textured finish as well for grip and matte.
> 
> ...


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

redrocks25 said:


> Talk to Edgar at Powder Coating Specialties in Golden.+1 (303) 278-0406
> 
> did, in my opinion, fantastic work powder coating my frame and drybox. $475. He also coated my captains chair, stern mount, and several pieces of tubing and multiple fittings not pictured here. This is a textured finish as well for grip and matte.
> 
> ...


That's sharp.


----------



## VanHalli (May 5, 2020)

Norcalcoastie said:


> I have this exact problem with my Prospector. I can barely get a finger tip between the latch and cross bar. I think I’m going to drill a very small hole in the latch handle and attach a lanyard to pull from. I love my Canyon coolers, but that flush handle has its drawbacks. Nothings perfect I guess


This is what I did. 1/8th drill bit, some washers and a bit of paracord and boy oh boy what an improvement. Only flaw that cooler has in my opinion and it was a 10 minute fix.


----------



## bolen3 (Jun 12, 2018)

redrocks25 said:


> There are also a few threads about ways to raise the cooler a touch to create room to get to the latches…


Can you help me find these threads? I did a search and ended in a cooler rabbit hole.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

bolen3 said:


> Can you help me find these threads? I did a search and ended in a cooler rabbit hole.


I’ve seen people use pvc schedule 80, strips of wood, strips of cutting board and glue or tape them on.


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Strips of HDPE or UHMW glued together and to the cooler with 3M spray 90. Thickest you can find + a table saw + a router for the bottom lip. The 103 nearly sat on the floor with 1-1/4" pipe (NRS), 3-4" gap would be ideal.






UHMW Polyethylene - UHMW Plastic Sheets & Bars - Grainger Industrial Supply


When it comes to UHMW Polyethylene - Slippery Impact-Resistant Sheets & Bars, you can count on Grainger. Supplies and solutions for every industry, plus easy ordering, fast delivery and 24/7 customer support.




www.grainger.com





Would also be considerably cheaper to just run two sling straps underneath.


----------



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

bolen3 said:


> Can you help me find these threads? I did a search and ended in a cooler rabbit hole.


The smaller diameter frames like the NRS usually allow for the correct fit. Otherwise I would keep it simple and drill the latch and/or a fit kit.


----------



## paor (Apr 21, 2008)

Here’s my solution…one inch PVC. As you can see, I left an opening for the latches. I just attached the PVC to the cooler with Velcro strips.


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

I want the canyon style lip for frame, whatever you call it, but for $460 these "modifications" to latch or height adjustment should not be necessary.
Also, why do they only have the one size (prospector 103)? At 37'' this is really too wide for my 14' otter. There will be rubbing involved.

Does anyone else make a cooler that drops onto the frame like the prospector?


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

blueotter said:


> I want the canyon style lip for frame, whatever you call it, but for $460 these "modifications" to latch or height adjustment should not be necessary.
> Also, why do they only have the one size (prospector 103)? At 37'' this is really too wide for my 14' otter. There will be rubbing involved.
> 
> Does anyone else make a cooler that drops onto the frame like the prospector?


I run it in a otter 13, you won’t have rubbing in a 14, I have also put it in a otter 14 with 3/4” Simms whit out a problem. If your that bent about it contact canyon or look at another company.


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

Hence the last question of my previous post...
Does anyone else make that style?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I've been shopping too and I don't think others do the lip thing. Sucky cause Engle makes a 120 and I could have more than 103. But want less than 150 BUT the set it down and the strap thing is what I want. SO...its that set up or straps and hangers yada yada. I have a kinda one off cooler that out local guy hired from China a few years ago but discontinued that has a lip kinda deal. He has more and they are pretty affordable but they have a latch that's hard to close and they are only 90 liters so if you had a 12-14 foot boat you could do that if your near bozeman lol!! I'd like to see a medium sized prospector but doubt they care what I want lol


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

Buy any cooler you want and use these.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

How do those works?


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

They turn a 9ft strap into a sling and a way to strap over the top of a box. Once installed properly (it takes some fines) it’s a drop the box in and be done situation. Forget the cooler/dry box hangers. The strap wraps around your frame twice, I wouldn’t ever use anything else


----------



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

Pinchecharlie said:


> I've been shopping too and I don't think others do the lip thing. Sucky cause Engle makes a 120 and I could have more than 103. But want less than 150 BUT the set it down and the strap thing is what I want. SO...its that set up or straps and hangers yada yada. I have a kinda one off cooler that out local guy hired from China a few years ago but discontinued that has a lip kinda deal. He has more and they are pretty affordable but they have a latch that's hard to close and they are only 90 liters so if you had a 12-14 foot boat you could do that if your near bozeman lol!! I'd like to see a medium sized prospector but doubt they care what I want lol


Not true, we are very interested in making an 85 qt Navigator/ Prospector style cooler. It will go into design phase within 30 to 45 days. Let me know the dimensions.


----------



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

blueotter said:


> I want the canyon style lip for frame, whatever you call it, but for $460 these "modifications" to latch or height adjustment should not be necessary.
> Also, why do they only have the one size (prospector 103)? At 37'' this is really too wide for my 14' otter. There will be rubbing involved.
> 
> Does anyone else make a cooler that drops onto the frame like the prospector?


We also make a 150 Navigstor, which is an updated version. The Prospector cooler will be 37.5 " at the very top. It comes down to 37" at the base. If I read the specs on your boat right you have 37". 

The latch issue is less prevalent on smaller diameter frames. You can just remove the center latch if you prefer or we can send you a drilled out one free of charge.


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

Very cool that Canyon Coolers themselves responded.
I know the "specs" say 37" but when you actually measure it, it's closer to 36.
I'm still going for it though.
Thanks for the response.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

blueotter said:


> Very cool that Canyon Coolers themselves responded.
> I know the "specs" say 37" but when you actually measure it, it's closer to 36.
> I'm still going for it though.
> Thanks for the response.


It was a tight squeeze getting a prospector into my 13' RMR but it didn't move at all once in there so no real rubbing going on.

And it kind of acted like a thwart that way and tightened the boat up. A benefit IMO.


----------

